# New to the world of RV's. Advice Please?



## Garden Girl (Apr 3, 2013)

My recently retire husband & I love to travel. We reside in Georgia. We have done some research and have decided on a 5th wheel camper (29-33ft). We also are going to purchase a truck (looking at a Ford F250). One of the dealerships we went to told us that a 4x4 was too high for the hook-up. Every one we have looked into IS a 4x4. We are looking at good, low mileage used trucks.
Any other advice as to the brand, standard equipment, amenities, to check into? We are looking to also buy a used. Forest River is at the top of my list. 
Any input will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## C Nash (Apr 3, 2013)

welcome to the forum Garden Girl.  You will get a lot of negetive reports on the Fores River here.  Which model of Forest River?  Are you wanting a 4x4?  There are some things  you can do to level the rv. Fliping springs and such.  I just never cared to change things.  Are you wanting diesel or gas? Montana5th wheels are a popular brand and you see a lot on the road.  Sunnybrook is another good brand but dont know about their quality since Winnabago took them over. I would suggest going to Grandviews web page to see what he has.  He is on the forum here.  He will also advice you on the 4x4.  Might want to check this one out. http://www.grandviewtrailersales.com/id329.html. I am in no way connected to Grandview trailer sales. Keep us posted


----------



## krsmitty (Apr 3, 2013)

There are also Dodge trucks...

Would highly recommend a diesel.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2013)

I would think any 4x4 truck (ford chevy, dodge) that hasn't been lifted would be a problem with height. We have a ford 4x4 and have no problem hooking up to any 5th wheel. Would also recommend a diesel.


----------

